# Looking to move to dubai professional advise



## shoegirl44 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi, 

I am looking to move to Dubai this year with my partner, HOWEVER, I am currently coming to the end of my third year of a Bsc (Hons) Construction Commercial Management degree and have read on various posts that if you do not hold a degree you are more then unlikely granted a work visa? is this true?

Can you assertain a job and a working visa without a full degree? Or do construction employers only offer jobs to post grad's not undergrad's? as they are unable to attain visa's for construction professionals without a degree.

I have been in the construction industry for nearly 8 years and almost 5 of those spent undertaking QS positions in the commercial sector, with the last 3 at uni on a part time basis day release with the course fees undertaken by my employer on a sponsership.

I have also researched uni's in Dubai who provide QS degree's, does anyone know if it is possible to transfer from my current degree and complete my degree in Dubai? Also are there many construction employers who are willing to take on a undergrad and allow them to continue to finish their degree on what would i only presume, be a day release programme as in the UK, or via a distance learning programme?

My parnter has been offered a position in the QS sector in a more senior position as he finished his degree a few years ago and we would both like to move out inline with his offer in May but only if there is a possibility of me being able to either gain a job without a full degree / gain a job after i move over there or continue to complete my degree whilst still working......

SO as not to bable on basically, I would like to go out to dubai be able to complete my degree be it transfer to a QS degree and most of all WORK when I get there.!!!!!!!!!

Any advice would be essential and appreciated.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I know nothing about this field of work but my instincts are telling me to say that you should finish it in the UK. We have one major university here, the American University of Dubai. Contact them and see if they are running your course. You can get work without a degree, but I would finish your degree then head out here.


----------

